# Visiting Aulani next week



## GregT (Jun 10, 2013)

All,

I'll be at Aulani next week from June 17 - 22 courtesy of a trade with Slum808 (thanks Steve!).  I'm really look forward to the trip, and to having a mai tai with Steve and Carly when they visit.

A few questions if I could:

1) Has anyone attended the Starlight Hui?  Is it basically a luau, or something different?
2) Has anyone done the astronomy event?   I think learning about the Polynesian navigation would be fascinating.
3) What are Aulani points selling for these days (Direct?)
4) Any other suggestions/local knowledge?
5) What are points going for these days?

Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Jun 11, 2013)

Greg,

Can you believe we started talking about this trade in sept of 2011. Things didnt work out completly as planned but I'm sure your family will love Aulani. Looking forward to seeing you next week, maybe we can talk about 2015.


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 11, 2013)

I think points are selling direct for $145 ppt. Resale subsidized someone reported on disboards as low as $88. But they list around $85-105 ppt on the resale sites for non subsidized. 

I'll shoot you a message later about other stuff to do when o have a chance. Your family will enjoy it there!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 11, 2013)

Greg,

The Starlight Hui is ok. If you've been to other Hawaiian shows/luaus then you can probably skip it. You can get an idea by looking at the Starlight Hui videos on youtube. NOTE: When I saw it last year, you had to watch the show while sitting on the ground on mats. It wasn't very comfortable.

If room view makes a difference to you, take a look at this thread on the disboards - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389. I like the pool facing views. You can make a room request for a pool facing if you booked an ocean view room category.

On June 19, 2013, the base price for points at Aulani will increase from the current $145 per point to $150.  
Current DVC Promotions and Pricing - http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions

Mousesavers has a list of exclusive Adventures by Disney excursions -  http://www.mousesavers.com/other-di...resort-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/#adventures
This one caught my eye (see below). I hope they offer similar experiences next year when I return to Aulani.


> Hawaiian Cooking Class with Local Celebrity Chef Sam Choy ($224 adult / $204 child; Thursdays 2:00 – 7:00 pm, including travel time) – Local personality and famous Chef Sam Choy is your private host for this Aulani exclusive adventure that combines a walk with Sam through Honolulu’s vibrant and colorful Chinatown market followed by a private 90-minute cooking class and lunch featuring local and traditional specialties. You’ll receive an autographed recipe booklet and a cooking apron for use during class as well as a take-away souvenir



Have a great time 

Phyllis


----------



## GregT (Jun 11, 2013)

slum808 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Can you believe we started talking about this trade in sept of 2011. Things didnt work out completly as planned but I'm sure your family will love Aulani. Looking forward to seeing you next week, maybe we can talk about 2015.



Steve, that sounds great -- looking forward to getting the families together at Aulani -- it is funny, we started talking about this in Sept 2011 and now it is upon us!

Always happy to talk about 2015, I have lots of points in lots of systems, and enjoyed working together on this one.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jun 11, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> I think points are selling direct for $145 ppt. Resale subsidized someone reported on disboards as low as $88. But they list around $85-105 ppt on the resale sites for non subsidized.
> 
> I'll shoot you a message later about other stuff to do when o have a chance. Your family will enjoy it there!



Pearl, thank you -- every time I think about buying an Aulani, I realize it truly is an expensive property.  It appears to not be a simple trade 7 months out, for mid-June travel, so if I love it next, I would need to own it.  

We will see...and thanks for the email as well!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jun 11, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> Greg,
> 
> The Starlight Hui is ok. If you've been to other Hawaiian shows/luaus then you can probably skip it. You can get an idea by looking at the Starlight Hui videos on youtube. NOTE: When I saw it last year, you had to watch the show while sitting on the ground on mats. It wasn't very comfortable.
> 
> ...



Phyllis, thank you -- view is a big deal to me at MOC, and I was as well at MKO when we were there in 2011.  I'm curious to see how I feel about the View at Aulani.   I actually have a Pool view on Monday, and then switch to an Ocean View for Tues-Saturday.   So, I get to see them both -- but highlighted the challenges of access at 7 months out.

I may skip Starlight Hui then -- I'm not a sit on the ground person....

The funny thing is when I went on the Disney Cruise in April 2012, the point prices were less than the prices on-property.   They made a big deal about being able to offer a lower price.   

Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 11, 2013)

GregT said:


> Pearl, thank you -- every time I think about buying an Aulani, I realize it truly is an expensive property.  It appears to not be a simple trade 7 months out, for mid-June travel, so if I love it next, I would need to own it.
> 
> We will see...and thanks for the email as well!
> 
> ...



I think *June during Choice season* will always be hard to book at the 7 month mark for both Aulani and VGC since it's the lowest point option in the summer.

NOTE: There was a thread on the disboards that talked about the difficulty of booking Aulani for June 2013 during Choice Season (June 1 to 23) at the seven month mark before the DVC point requirements increases for Magic Season for the rest of the summer (June 24 thru Aug 31). 
Disboard thread - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3023272

Aulani 2013 DVC Point Chart - http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...intsChart_DisneyVacationClub_AulaniVillas.pdf


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 11, 2013)

My advice is see how your family likes it. If they like it buy something on resale. Aulani is truly a nice place. But yes expensive. 

As for sitting on the ground. It's actually really nice there. Somehow Disney can make even sitting on the ground nice.


----------



## GregT (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you both for your comments, i appreciate the help!.  

I recall something about if you are short on points, you can rent points from Disney to conclude a reservation?  Do I recall correctly and if so how does it work?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh no! Greg is buying another timeshare!


----------



## GregT (Jun 11, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Oh no! Greg is buying another timeshare!



Don't tell my wife!



Wait...she needs to sign this one...........................


----------



## slum808 (Jun 12, 2013)

GregT said:


> Thank you both for your comments, i appreciate the help!.
> 
> I recall something about if you are short on points, you can rent points from Disney to conclude a reservation?  Do I recall correctly and if so how does it work?
> 
> Thanks again!!!



You can rent up to 24 points from Disney to complete a reservation at the 7 mo mark. Unfortunately you can't do it in the home booking window. Price is $15/pt.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 12, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> I think *June during Choice season* will always be hard to book at the 7 month mark for both Aulani and VGC since it's the lowest point option in the summer.



I can verify that VGC is extremely difficult to book in the choice season.  You can probably find something at Aulani but it might not be your choice of views or size at the 7 month mark.


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 12, 2013)

GregT said:


> Don't tell my wife!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...she needs to sign this one...........................



Only if you buy direct   lol.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish I could afford it. Guess I'll just have to rent points or you can actually just pay to stay there...uhum, it's a little pricey.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 12, 2013)

*Crowding is a concern during peak travel periods*

There are lots of concerns about crowd levels during peak travel periods (whenever the kids are out of school) when all of the rooms at Aulani become available. 

Guests have already been reporting about crowding duing peak travel periods. 
For example - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2909940

The final phase (Phase 3) is opened and in use but I don't think all of the rooms in Phase 3 are fully completed yet.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 12, 2013)

From what I've read, it sounds like most of Phase III was brought online, but they shut down a portion of the Waianai tower during the construction. It was a good plan to minimize noise complants from that end of the property. It would definatly feel over crowded with the old pool configuration, we'll have to see how it is when the new pools open up. 

I'm also a believer that once the property sells out, the snorkelling tank will go away. Its a great marketing tool, but its a very under utilized space. I don't think the fee's they're collecting cover the cost to operate. So if they shut it down, they could open up more room for lounge chairs. This would bridge the gap between the main pool and the Menehunie water play area.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 12, 2013)

slum808 said:


> I'm also a believer that once the property sells out, the snorkelling tank will go away. Its a great marketing tool, but its a very under utilized space. I don't think the fee's they're collecting cover the cost to operate. So if they shut it down, they could open up more room for lounge chairs. This would bridge the gap between the main pool and the Menehunie water play area.



Wow, I really don't want to see that happen but you're probably right about the Rainbow Reef snorkel lagoon. 
I'm already bummed that Makai Preserve, the conservation pool hosting the stingray experience, will close permanently with the Aulani expansion.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Greg, have a great time.  I will be interested to see what you think of the resort after you stay there and compare it to the Hawaii Marriotts, Westins and Hiltons you have stayed in.  We walked around Aulani last year when we were staying at Ko Olina and thought it had beautiful grounds but it seemed a bit cramped. Especially once they are fully occupied.  We didn't see the rooms, so our experience was very limited.

We have some friends who recently purchased in the Disney program and they traded into Aulani and really liked it.  However, they haven't stayed at other brands.

Have fun.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 17, 2013)

We stayed there last July for 3 nights and really enjoyed it. We did compare it a lot to cruising though.  We loved how the kids club was included in our stay.  too bad our youngest is pretty much aging out.  But if you get a chance tour the club during the open hours.  The attention to the details are very nice. The Menehune trail adventure reminded me of the one at Epcot and on the Fantasy and Dream.  We did the Disney Character breakfast at AMA AMA and the food reminded me of the food on crusie. The only difference was they had a section of Japanese food offerings.  We loved the resort just wish the had better food options.  We have stayed at Marriott Ko'Olina twice and we are very familiar with the area.  Have a great trip...


----------



## GregT (Jun 17, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> too bad our youngest is pretty much aging out....



All,

Thank you all for the comments, we are looking forward to it -- we arrive today, after 4 terrific days at HHV.   I think this is a great "combination", to spend four days at HHV, followed by four/five at Aulani.

I am curious how others feel about Ciscogizmo's comment?   I have the same initial concern -- that someday the kids will "outgrow" the Disney property?

Steve Lum has told me that they do a great job appealing to teenagers, which makes sense.  I was curious how others felt about the "target-age" for Aulani?

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Jun 17, 2013)

GregT said:


> I am curious how others feel about Ciscogizmo's comment?   I have the same initial concern -- that someday the kids will "outgrow" the Disney property?



I think it is the best place to stay in Oahu for children, but not for the rest of the age group.  It's a gorgeous property, but it is full of young kids.  Teens just don't like to hang out with young kids.

When I was there in April, the beach was closed because of a sewage spill.  The resort pools were absolutely crazy full and it was not enjoyable.  I'd love to go back again when the beach isn't closed so that I can see the resort with less screaming jumping kids.  My husband and I thought the place looked like paradise for families with young children.

My youngest is 16 and he would much rather be rolling in the hard waves over on the north shore.  I do believe that kids will outgrow Aulani if they have other Hawaiin experiences.  If it's the only thing they know, I'm sure they'll always love it.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 17, 2013)

My view of the crowds at Aulani an HHV are probablly skewed by the times I visited, but while MLK weekend at Aulani was busy, it felt no where near as crowded as Memorial day weekend at HHV. The pool by the Lagoon tower was so crowded with screaming kids my wife refused to use it. We took our screaming kids to the lagoon.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Upgrade at check-in*

As some of you know, Greg's staying at Aulani this week on a private trade we setup awhile ago. I was suposed to book him 5 nights in an OV room, but because of high demand all I could get was 1 night IV followed by 4 nights OV. I've been hunting on the DVC site for an upgrade all month and even spoke to member services on Friday to see if they had any hidden inventory. 

To my surprise, they offered Greg an upgrade on the first night at check it today and the room was ready before lunch. By upgrading him to an OV room, they'll be able to stay in the same room and won't have to move. So I'm very happy the resort was able to do this for him. Greg gave them my cell number and a cast member called me to authorize the additional 10 points for the room upgrade. 

So 1, I'm happy that they had a room to upgrade him into and 2, that they called me to authorize the change in points. I've heard some horror stories from non DVC resorts upgradeing guest and not asking for authorization from the owners. 

Loving my DVC today


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2013)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you all for the comments, we are looking forward to it -- we arrive today, after 4 terrific days at HHV.   I think this is a great "combination", to spend four days at HHV, followed by four/five at Aulani.
> 
> ...



JMHO....The same question can be asked about the other Hawaii resorts by  Hilton, Marriott and Westin. Aulani is just another Hawaii resort with a few additional features. Although a very nicely built resort with features not commonly found in the others.

While Disney may offer some additional activities to keep the younger children entertained, it's not like going to the Disney parks or staying at one of the onsite resorts. Aulani is more of a Hawaiian themed resort than a Disney theme resort. 

Presley has a very good point about the lack of ocean waves and the likelihood of this resort having a higher percent of younger kids.

I guess it depends on what your kids like to do at the resorts and how their interest may change over time.

LOL, I love this resort and we don't have kids


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2013)

slum808 said:


> My view of the crowds at Aulani an HHV are probablly skewed by the times I visited, but while MLK weekend at Aulani was busy, it felt no where near as crowded as Memorial day weekend at HHV. The pool by the Lagoon tower was so crowded with screaming kids my wife refused to use it. We took our screaming kids to the lagoon.



Don't go to HHV for the 4th of July. The whole complex is a mob scene during the day. I've never seen anything like it at HHV. The only other holiday I've spent at HHV has been Thanksgiving week which was years ago. It wasn't bad at all. The only crowds I saw was on the main shopping strip in Waikiki on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2013)

slum808 said:


> As some of you know, Greg's staying at Aulani this week on a private trade we setup awhile ago. I was suposed to book him 5 nights in an OV room, but because of high demand all I could get was 1 night IV followed by 4 nights OV. I've been hunting on the DVC site for an upgrade all month and even spoke to member services on Friday to see if they had any hidden inventory.
> 
> To my surprise, they offered Greg an upgrade on the first night at check it today and the room was ready before lunch. By upgrading him to an OV room, they'll be able to stay in the same room and won't have to move. So I'm very happy the resort was able to do this for him. Greg gave them my cell number and a cast member called me to authorize the additional 10 points for the room upgrade.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's great news !!


----------



## GregT (Jun 18, 2013)

All,

This is a beautiful property, unique from other top-tier Hawaii properties.   It is a combination of mini-water park situated within a beautiful Hawaiian setting.   It is quite beautiful.

The room is very well appointed, smaller than what we are accustomed to, but consistent with the room sizes that we see in new purpose-built timeshares (Kings Land comes to mind).   Attention to detail is impressive and comfortable for a family of five.

The open question (for me) is the one posed yesterday, and only time will tell that.  I will say that I've encountered a number of teenagers, and have asked them how they like the property.  Very enthusiastic responses.

I've encountered an oddity however to Aulani -- it's very easy to lose one's child here.  There is so much to do, and the line of sight is poor, so I spent quite a bit of time looking around for Jack (age 8).  

It is a compliment to Disney's reputation (and numerous lifeguards) that I was never worried -- but it did strike me as different from other properties I've visited.

My brother arrives today (with his wife and triplets) and they are staying over at Ko Olina.  But Steve was able to put their names on our reservation so that they play in the pools too! (thanks Steve!) 

Best,

Greg


----------



## brigechols (Jun 18, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> Don't go to HHV for the 4th of July. The whole complex is a mob scene during the day. I've never seen anything like it at HHV. The only other holiday I've spent at HHV has been Thanksgiving week which was years ago. It wasn't bad at all. The only crowds I saw was on the main shopping strip in Waikiki on Thanksgiving Day.



..and this is exactly where we will be on the 4th of July  Can't wait to join the mob


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 19, 2013)

Greg, kids will definitely outgrow. My late teens early 20's like ko olina more (bought DVC when pregnant with 16 y o), but there is grandchildren!

We live on the east coast and can drive to HHI and Orlando, but just to go to Hawaii Greg, I'Ll rent you some points.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Greg, I know you love HaWaii, have you ever read "The sands of Time"?
A fascinating history of the Hawaiian islands. 

One thing I like to do (especially on the big island) is visit the hiau's (spelling?).
Sometimes I have to really look for them. It is fun too to read the history and go to the place and think what it must have seemed like to those first courageous Hawaiians. The valley of the Kings on the bi is a very cool, and inconvenient! Place. Dh and I blew an afternoon cause we figured we could walk it. Going down wasn't bad....
What they must have faced...I hate going back from the beach to the room to get a drink!


----------



## GregT (Jun 19, 2013)

chunkygal said:


> Greg, kids will definitely outgrow. My late teens early 20's like ko olina more (bought DVC when pregnant with 16 y o), but there is grandchildren!
> 
> We live on the east coast and can drive to HHI and Orlando, but just to go to Hawaii Greg, I'Ll rent you some points.



Thank you!  I may take you up on that!!




chunkygal said:


> Hey Greg, I know you love HaWaii, have you ever read "The sands of Time"?
> A fascinating history of the Hawaiian islands.
> 
> One thing I like to do (especially on the big island) is visit the hiau's (spelling?).
> ...



I will look for the book, I've not heard of it -- thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 19, 2013)

slum808 said:


> My view of the crowds at Aulani an HHV are probablly skewed by the times I visited, but while MLK weekend at Aulani was busy, it felt no where near as crowded as Memorial day weekend at HHV. The pool by the Lagoon tower was so crowded with screaming kids my wife refused to use it. We took our screaming kids to the lagoon.



I have to agree about the HHV pools vice aulani. Labor day weekend last year was crazy at HHV. The lagoon tower pool is too small for what hhv was trying to accomplish there. I think the difference though is the escape is the actual lagoon at hhv like you said. More locals,can afford the local rate at hhv for a hotel room so it peaks more during the long weekends. 

GregT your concerns about the kids outgrowing aulani is valid I think you'll have to determine how big of a Disney fan they are. Dvc just raised the direct price of aulani to $150 ppt. So its expensive.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 4, 2013)

brigechols said:


> ..and this is exactly where we will be on the 4th of July  Can't wait to join the mob



Wish we could be there as we usually are for the 4th.  This year we decided to stay here at Disneyland to observe the 4th.   I have to admit DL is calmer than HHV!  Hope to still meet hou and greg one day. We have to meet between aulani, hhv and mko.  Enjoy Waikiki and the fireworks over magic island.


----------

